# Bottle Baby Lamb, will need a home



## Flora Stuart Satterwhite (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Group,

I joined BYH about two years when I was given an orphan lamb to raise. Raising her was an experience to say the least, but one I would not have traded for anything. All of you with BYH were a great support to me. Sadly, even with all the TLC we gave our lamb, she died suddenly when she was 6 months old.

I tried today to get back on the forum under my previous user name, but was unable to - I was ZoeytheLamb. Our Zoey was a Gulf Coast Native breed sheep, and she had been born with a number of health challenges. The vet determined that she had an internal abscess.

Well, fast forward to today, and I am again a "mom" to another adorable bottle baby who is named Flora, and she is 11 days old. I have had her since she was 4 days old. She is also a Gulf Coast Native breed sheep. She is healthy in every way and cute as a button.

My dilemma is that I live inside our town's limits and we are not allowed to have sheep. So Flora will need a home. What I'm hoping to find on the BYH is someone who will take her and raise her as part of their family. I mean no disrespect, but I can't just give her to anyone. I have to be sure she will not be slaughtered for food. She has only known people since she was born, and she is at the moment living in our laundry room and kitchen. 

I would keep her with us always if we lived on a farm.

I welcome advice on how to go about finding her a good home.

Thank you in advance!

Sandy


----------



## elevan (Apr 5, 2014)

Welcome back to the forum @Flora Stuart Satterwhite / Sandy.

It's a difficult place to be in for sure.  The problem with rehoming any animal is that you can never truly be sure what the new owners will do with it once they take it home, no matter what they tell you.  I would recommend interviewing any prospective new owner and visiting their farm.  If they give you an "off" feeling then call off the deal right then and there.  Seeing how they treat and interact with their other animals on their farm will go a long way toward giving you a feel towards the type of people that they are.

As far as how to find her that home...you are welcome to advertise her here in our Buy Sell Trade forum, on Hoobly, or Craig's List is of course a poor option but it is an option.  Your local classified ads are another option as well.

I wish you the best in finding a new forever home for little Flora.


----------



## Flora Stuart Satterwhite (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you for your reply to my post. Your advice is very good, and I will do as you recommend.

I don't want to sell or trade her. If I can find her a good forever home, that's all I want. Here in central Virginia, there are very few individuals who raise or keep sheep. So that presents a problem too.

She's still very young, and we are enjoying her so much. She's become a real part of the family. 

Thanks again.

Sandy


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 5, 2014)

So sorry you can't keep her.  And yes, once she is sold to someone...you don't know what her fate or conditions will be.  Once you give up ownership, you have no say in her future.  Elevan's advice is very good.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm in Frederick County, MD so a bit far though I have family in NC and VA that visit often ... maybe @Bridgemoof ? She is in Middleburg, VA. Her web site: fiberflock.com


----------



## Flora Stuart Satterwhite (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry I have not replied to your post earlier. My father-in-law passed away, and I've been away from my computer for over a week now.

Yes, I do remember Bridgemoof, she was very kind when I had my other bottle baby and gave me advice on all her health problems.

I know I am asking for the moon, to find Flora a good home where she will be treated more like a pet than a farm animal. She's only known us, been raised in the house, and yes, I admit it - we have spoiled her (a lot).
If we could find a perfect home for her, we would travel to take her there. Two years ago, two sheep from a nearby farm were about to be sent to slaughter and they were really no more than pets, so we got a van and took them to PA to a sheep farm there - where they would live out their lives.

Flora is exceptional ( I guess all Moms say that ) she is so sweet, smart and just a very good girl. I'm trying to get her use to as many people and situations as possible and she has adapted well to everything she has encountered. 

Thank you for your post and I shall try to get in touch with Bridgemoof and see if she has any advice.

All the best,
Sandy


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2014)

I remember lurking on your previous posts. How sad to lose your lamb. I hope you find a good home for Flora!


----------



## Douessant (Apr 16, 2014)

Flora Stuart Satterwhite said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I joined BYH about two years when I was given an orphan lamb to raise. Raising her was an experience to say the least, but one I would not have traded for anything. All of you with BYH were a great support to me. Sadly, even with all the TLC we gave our lamb, she died suddenly when she was 6 months old.
> 
> ...


----------



## Douessant (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi:
Is Flora still looking for a home?
Please give me a call or may I call you so we can talk ?
My email is douessant@gmail.com
I am totally new to this, and I think someone guilds me here 
I await for your reply.


----------

